# fan install help pls pls help



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

EDIT; nevermind, ignore me as usual


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JoeKP said:


> are you an electrician?


It says he is a level 1 electrician.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

william1978 said:


> It says he is a level 1 electrician.


look how i edited the msg after i found that
:jester:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JoeKP said:


> look how i edited the msg after i found that
> :jester:


 Yep, I see that.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why does this seem like a homework question?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Why does this seem like a homework question?


cause of the .3 amps ? doesn't seem like he would have indicated panel type if it was homework tho.


----------



## mars6394 (Jan 10, 2010)

i am asking this question as somebody is doing the install for me who has had 1 years experience working with an electrician who quoted me £200 labour which is £1600 cheaper than an electrician,just need this information as he nor i know how to work this out if people could help be very gratefull


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

mars6394 said:


> i am asking this question as somebody is doing the install for me who has had 1 years experience working with an electrician who quoted me £200 labour which is £1600 cheaper than an electrician,just need this information as he nor i know how to work this out if people could help be very gratefull


 You get what you pay for. Just run a couple 250 mcm, that should cover it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

mars6394 said:


> i am asking this question as somebody is doing the install for me who has had 1 years experience working with an electrician who quoted me £200 labour which is £1600 cheaper than an electrician,


Wow. A WHOLE year??? 

Sorry, we do not answer DIY questions here. Go to www.diychatroom.com


----------

